# What is your top 10 current stud dogs.



## ze6464 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wanted to see what everyone's top 10 Labrador current living stud dog that you would breed to. List in order.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Living really narrows the choices, plus the fact that not all their owners allow natural..but I will take a stab at it

1. AFC Rockcliff's Just Do It (Nike).....I am hoping he is going to be the sire of our future puppy, so its a biased pick....Nike has SIX Amateur wins THIS year with Dr. Foster....Nike is the littermate to FC AFC World Famous Rosa Barks

1A.FC AFC Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball( Slider) - Clubmead's Road Warrior son

2. CNAFC FC Flatlands Sledgehammer(Sledge)- always will like him, has Honest Abe on both sides

3. CNFC CNAFC FC AFC Nightwings Marsh Leader (Guide)-

4. FC AFC Fen Wizzard (Fen)

5. FC AFC Wood River's Franchise (Shaq)

my list might look different if you included ALL sires that were available


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll list a few.....in no particular order:

Merlyn
Slider
Ali
Juice
Tubb
Emmitt
Pirate
Fen
Bullet

(trying to be original and left Grady & Trav off )


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Shaq needs to be on the list for sure.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Of course this all really depends on the bitch in question. 

Ali
Fen
Holland
Tubb
Guide
Pirate
Pow
Cash
Merlyn
Juice


----------



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

Pete
Aero
Merlin
Slider
Guide
Joe Black
Juice
Pow
Saber
Pirate


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not a breeder but have watched some of these dogs and/or their offspring run that I have kept my eye on for a future pup. My boy's breeder bred to Magic last year and also has a Howdy pup, both of which I really like in terms of temperament and team players. In terms of FC's/ AFC's these are my picks:

FC AFC CFC CAFC to Adams Acres Muddy Creek "Cree"
FC AFC Lane's Let's Get Ready to Rumble "Ali" 
FC AFC Coolwaters Knockout "Punch"
FC AFC Hardscrabble's Storm Warning "Twister"
FC AFC CFC CAFC GMPR Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko "Chance"
FC Watermark's Texas Welcome MH "Howdy"
FC AFC Wood River's Franchise "Shaq"
FC CFC CAFC Taylorslab Magic Trick CD MH "Magic"

and though not FC/AFC, without a doubt Tyler is on my short list:

NOC OTCH Count Tyler Show MeThe Money UDX7 OM6 MH QAA "Tyler" (FC AFC High Tech CEO x FC AFC Countess Olenska MH)


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

backwater retrievers said:


> Pete
> Aero
> Merlin
> Slider
> ...


If you are talking about Seaside's Pelican Pete--He has no offspring at present.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

zeus3925 said:


> If you are talking about Seaside's Pelican Pete--He has no offspring at present.


And may never


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Actually the most impressive pups I've seen recently were out of a HT breeding, crossing some very old school lines together. I have watched a few pups last season, with a few names on those lists, all I can say is the juries still out. All pretty good pups with definite characteristic that can be traced back to particular studs, but Just nothing I really like. Still I got a few friends investing in some heavy hitting sires and nice dams this year. So maybe next year I'll be better able to comment.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> the most impressive pups I've seen recently were out of a HT breeding, crossing some very old school lines together.


Now doggone it Hunt'EmUp, your being a tease.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

I know of one upcoming Pete breeding. I believe he was bred once this past summer also.


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

rboudet said:


> And may never


Why do you say that?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

rsfavor said:


> I know of one upcoming Pete breeding. I believe he was bred once this past summer also.


Really????? I mean he's incredible & I wish his issue wasn't the case. He just received very high praise this past weekend from Mr. Danny.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Howard N said:


> Now doggone it Hunt'EmUp, your being a tease.


Maybe it's in my nature to tease  Very hard to convince certain owners to do the FT thing, did railroad one into a single Qual run, he jammed, which the owner compared to kissing your sister, I don't see FTs in the dog's future. Which is too bad.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

I was amazed that no one has listed Grady yet on this list.
Fathered two of the top Derby dogs from last year.
Fathered NAFC Traveler


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Gawth, agreed.

Shaq, Grady, Fen. 

Many of the dogs mentioned are certainly great competitors thus far and they could become good producers, but some of them have yet to sire a litter or have litters even past derby age yet. So not sure they would make a top few dogs list unless they were being bred to a attention catching bitch.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Which dogs that you said wouldn't make a list are you talking about? It would certainly be nice to know.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

If we are talking best producers, then none would make the list that haven't even been bred or shown pretty good early positives with pups at least in derbies. If we are talking dogs that are studs that we may be interested in getting a pup by, then most of what has been listed is very reasonable. I took it the original post was more directed to current living best producers, not hopefuls.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

tshuntin said:


> Gawth, agreed.
> 
> Shaq, Grady, Fen.
> 
> Many of the dogs mentioned are certainly great competitors thus far and they could become good producers, but some of them have yet to sire a litter or have litters even past derby age yet. So not sure they would make a top few dogs list unless they were being bred to a attention catching bitch.


Good Point Travis: but if you look at the top producing sire for the just completed National, it was Chopper (Clubmead's Road Warrior)...well he and the last of his semen are gone, so what the next alternative...either a sibling or one of his viable, titled offspring(Slider)...in fact of all the top producing sires at the last National, only one is still alive (Grady)


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

There are lots of very nice dogs with very nice pedigrees competing now, but very few with any skins on the wall as producers. Grady was given an opportunity to be bred to lots of different bitches and has produced. Fen Wizzard has produced well in pretty limited breeding. From the younger crowd, I think Slider is promising. He comes from 2 producers and has a 15 month old pup with 6 derby points. Ali has a couple of nice pups competing, one of which is qualified all age I believe.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Charles C. said:


> There are lots of very nice dogs with very nice pedigrees competing now, but very few with any skins on the wall as producers. Grady was given an opportunity to be bred to lots of different bitches and has produced. Fen Wizzard has produced well in pretty limited breeding. From the younger crowd, I think Slider is promising. He comes from 2 producers and has a 15 month old pup with 6 derby points. Ali has a couple of nice pups competing, one of which is qualified all age I believe.


That six month old you referenced is mine and will soon be sold to one of Danny Farmer's clients. This dog should be a very, very good AA dog. Danny thinks the world of this dog, as do I.
I have another Slider pup of sixteen weeks old and looks very promising already.
There are many good stud dogs out there but I am partial to Slider pups right now.
I will be getting an Emmitt X Patton's River Duchess pup at the end of March. That bitch currently has the second high point derby dog, Lucky Times, which was sired by Buster. The breeder is giving me the pup free of charge. Long story.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a 4 year old dog out of Merlyn that jam'd a couple of opens at 2 1/2, and I recently got an Amateur second with him before he turned 4. Very nice dog, but I'm partial.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

All depends on the bitch and what I'm trying to accomplish with the breeding. I don't use just field champions. I use champions and non tilted dogs from all venues. Why should a girl limit themselves???

Angie


----------



## rambo48 (Dec 7, 2012)

BonMallari said:


> Living really narrows the choices, plus the fact that not all their owners allow natural..but I will take a stab at it
> 
> 1.AFC Rockcliff's Just Do It (Nike).....I am hoping he is going to be the sire of our future puppy, so its a biased pick....Nike has SIX Amateur wins THIS year with Dr. Foster....Nike is the littermate to FC AFC World Famous Rosa Barks
> 
> ...



I couldn't find anything on: AFC Rockcliff's Just Do It (Nike)… Do you have a website or anything?


----------



## rambo48 (Dec 7, 2012)

junfan68 said:


> I'll list a few.....in no particular order:
> 
> Merlyn
> Slider
> ...


Can you give their pedigree names please? Thanks


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Roux

Just thought throw some Chocolate in mix and work up Jacob

assuming you consider Roux a producer


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Work me up? How so? He's obviously a nice dog. If you think he's a Top 10 choice, that's fine by me. That said, I *really* like my list. Have studs for different types of bitches, pedigrees, & etc. Some haven't produced anything yet, but with their talent & pedigree, I'd go to them in a minute.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Work me up? How so? He's obviously a nice dog. If you think he's a Top 10 choice, that's fine by me. That said, I *really* like my list. Have studs for different types of bitches, pedigrees, & etc. Some haven't produced anything yet, but with their talent & pedigree, I'd go to them in a minute.


Just pushing your yellow button like you jumped on the FC chocolate thread no harm no foul


----------



## churncreek retrievers (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't see Rough listed anywhere. Is it just an oversight or is he not considered anymore?


----------

